# Disassembly Glock 27, dry fire required?



## desigarms (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys, newbie here. I've got a Glock 27 and to dissamble it for cleaning I must dry fire it first before I can remove the slide. I know it's by design but isn't this bad for the firing pin?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No, it'll be fine.

-Jeff-


----------



## desigarms (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for your reply. Can you please elaborate? How is our Glocks different?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

desigarms said:


> Jeff, thanks for your reply. Can you please elaborate? How is our Glocks different?


Many individuals, as well as myself, regularly dry-fire our weapons for practice and they are fine. Glocks and XDs, as well as others, have been disassembled in this fashion for many years without issues. These modern firearms are designed to support this.

-Jeff-


----------



## desigarms (Oct 1, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Many individuals, as well as myself, regularly dry-fire our weapons for practice and they are fine. Glocks and XDs, as well as others, have been disassembled in this fashion for many years without issues. These modern firearms are designed to support this.
> 
> -Jeff-


thanks again...I guess I don't have a choice


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Be careful... you'll wear out that Glock firing pin after about 1,123,014 dry fires.

Yer finger will fall off first.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most centerfire pistols, Glock included, can be dry fired without harm.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

This was taken from the FAQ of another site:

DRY FIRING OF GLOCK HANDGUNS

Q. Is it true that dry firing is not damaging to a Glock?

Q. You will not hurt the pistol a bit. Reason is the spring cups are polymer and that is what strikes the rear of the breachface. Dry fire away!

Hope it gives you a little bit of peace of mind.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The best part about this take down procedure is reminding yourself to always check the chamber!!!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the proceedure the same for the 32?








JUST KIDDING!!!:smt023

Zhur


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

I always stick a pencil, eraser first, down the barrel of mine and dry fire it to make sure it is working properly after reassembly. That won't hurt it either and you know it will fire.

By the way I sell these special glock pencils for a good price so pm me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Arkangel said:


> I always stick a pencil, eraser first, down the barrel of mine and dry fire it to make sure it is working properly after reassembly. That won't hurt it either and you know it will fire.




There is nothing needed down the barrel to dry-fire a Glock. Pull the trigger, and you hear a click...

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> There is nothing needed down the barrel to dry-fire a Glock. Pull the trigger, and you hear a click...
> 
> -Jeff-


This was an old function test for the 1911. If the pencil went flying, you knew the firing pin was operational.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> This was an old function test for the 1911. If the pencil went flying, you knew the firing pin was operational.


Well, I learned something today...:mrgreen:

I just don't see how it's necessary, I guess.

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Basically, it just ensures you put everything back together properly after detail-stripping the gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Basically, it just ensures you put everything back together properly after detail-stripping the gun.


It makes sense.

My method would be to simply carry a gun that has been fired, but that's just me. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It makes sense.
> 
> My method would be to simply carry a gun that has been fired, but that's just me. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Agreed. Mine has been fired about 1800 times since I last cleaned it. Firing pin works fine. :mrgreen:


----------

